# Wide-Grip Benchpress?



## motionman04 (Nov 19, 2007)

I wanted to try wide-grip benchpressing but had some questions. Does it work purely the chest and take triceps out of it? How wide of a grip is recommended for this and do you go down all the way?


----------



## Smoke (Nov 20, 2007)

Triceps are still involved just a reduced load on them.  As wide as you feel comfortable.  Going all the way down can be tricky depending how wide you are, have a spotter.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 20, 2007)

Its just like any other variation.  Use with caution, periodically, and focus on whatever goal youre shooting for...since you didnt say why you want to do wide grip presses.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2007)

I developed a habit of doing burnouts with wide grips after I finish my flat benches.
Good or bad I like them.


----------



## motionman04 (Nov 20, 2007)

I was thinking about trying it for a couple of weeks in the westside routine, I don't plan to use it every week though.


----------



## Big G (Nov 20, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I developed a habit of doing burnouts with wide grips after I finish my flat benches.
> Good or bad I like them.




Hmm... I wanna try that. Nice one.


----------



## Mags (Nov 21, 2007)

I always did bench press wide gripped, and dumbell press narrower. I felt WG hit my chest more effectively (and believed it made it fuller at the outer/lower areas). However, apparently it can play havoc with your rotator cuffs, but I've never had a problem. Just make sure you're warmed up and your form's faultless.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 30, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I developed a habit of doing burnouts with wide grips after I finish my flat benches.
> Good or bad I like them.



I've actually done that before. I did it the other day.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 2, 2007)

I think going excessively wide is unnecessary.  Some powerlifters have mentioned success with illegal wide bench presses, but many of those same powerlifters have trashed their shoulders throughout the years.  As well, in terms of muscle development, usually shortening the range of motion is not beneficial (Though you can certainly use it to your advantage sometimes).

As well, you cannot take the triceps and shoulders out of the bench press.


----------



## Big G (Dec 2, 2007)

It scares me to think of my shoulder getting trashed while lifting. I don't a shoulder that's trashed (at any age!).

Am I better off just avoiding wide grip bench presses?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 3, 2007)

Big G said:


> It scares me to think of my shoulder getting trashed while lifting. I don't a shoulder that's trashed (at any age!).
> 
> Am I better off just avoiding wide grip bench presses?



Depends how wide you are talking.  It also depends on your body structure and tissue integrity.  It's virtually impossible for me to answer that.  Just use common sense and don't go uncomfortably wide in an attempt to activate the chest more.  If you want to do that, then just use dumbbells instead.


----------



## Big G (Dec 3, 2007)

I tried 'em today. Interesting. Different from what I expected. I can't explain what I felt exactly, but it was definitely different. 

I think I'll treat them as one of those nice alternatives that are open to me to shake things up a bit. It definitely hits a new area. More around the outside (like it says above). 

Fun though.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 3, 2007)

I should add that I go light when going wide, I actually use the same weight for wide grips that I use to warm up with the regular bench.


----------



## Rubes (Dec 3, 2007)

so should i avoid wide grip bench because ive had surgery on my right shoulder and im pretty sure my left shoulder is trashed at this point


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 6, 2007)

Rubes said:


> so should i avoid wide grip bench because ive had surgery on my right shoulder and im pretty sure my left shoulder is trashed at this point



That would probably be a smart idea.


----------

